# Crew needed for Surfside Marina Charter on Friday



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Looking to target grouper, snapper, etc. on Friday. Need some to join us on charter with intercontental Charters in Surfside Marina. 36ft yellowfin. Great weather window.

832-69one-5nine76


----------

